

Can we fix online advertising? - helium
http://hackership.com/can-we-improve-online-advertising

======
njharman
Assuming author's definition no, it can't be "fixed". Advertisements never
benefit the consumer.

Reviews, user comments/ratings, search results and goto sites (like
craigslist) are the forms of marketing that benefit consumer. I don't consider
any of those advertisements. (I think author considered craigslist classifieds
as advertising.)

